
Show HN: EuroKeks, a stock exchange parody for memes (open beta) - logicien
https://eurokeks.com/
======
sutble
This is awesome man, you should post this to r/memeeconomy. It would
absolutely take off.

Also, how do you create more shares of a stock? I made a sample meme at 10
shares, and realized I wanted to increase the number of shares.

~~~
logicien
Glad you like it! Currently talking with /r/memeeconomy mods to be featured.
Concerning raising number of shares, we are discussing in the democracy
section if this should be done and how since it might destroy rarity of some
sought memes.

------
logicien
It's realtime, got around 10.000 transactions already, can hold 400+
concurrent connections and got API for bots! All the economic decisions are
made using a liquid democracy (which is almost functional)

